# [How-To][Complete]Galaxy Nexus Horizontal Multimedia Dock (Nexus S Multimedia Dock Mod)



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

***Edit** *I'm finally able to start work on the write up. So far it's going well but I have a lot of pictures so it's taking a little while. If you'd like early access to the photo album, check out here. The instructions should be done tomorrow. I'll update again once it's ready.

***Edit Edit*** Okay, it's done. The full guide can be found here. I do want to note though that the "Read More" link seems broken for me. I'm not sure if it's something I did or just the PC I'm using. If you're having trouble too, let me know.

I managed to take one of the Nexus S horizontal multimedia docks and convert it for use with my Galaxy Nexus. I'm still waiting for my MHL adapter to come in so I can see if I'll be able to integrate that into the dock as well, versus having is sit behind the dock, but once it's here and I'm finished with that part I'll be doing a write up on how to go about doing the conversion yourself if you like. I've taken plenty of pictures along the way and it's a fairly simple hack so I don't think most of you would have any trouble. Here's a couple pictures to give you an idea of what you can expect once done.

This is the dock that I purchased. http://www.amazon.co...duct/B0050Q4SKM

And the before and after shots.

Before:








After: (sorry about the glare)








The only tools you need are some spudgers, a small screwdriver set, and a razor blade (might not be required, but makes it easier). A soldering iron is likely needed to work in the MHL adapter, but I'll know more once that comes in.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice work, bummer that the volume keys are blocked. Looking forward to your update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, i wish the volume rocker was accessible when docked,but it looks like it was designed like that for the Nexus S too. It fits surprisingly well in the dock and looks perfectly at home. I don't know why Samsung wouldn't release one just like it for the nexus. All they have to do is move the micro usb port up a few millimeters (that's all I did). My MHL adapter is scheduled to be here on the 18th, so expect an update sometime between then and the weekend. Judging from the pictures I've seen on line and getting a good look at this dock's insides I feel confident that the MHL adapter will be able to be incorporated inside. I may have to get some additional adapters/cables/etc to turn the HDMI port, but there's definitely room for the board in there. Right now when I connect my Nexus to the dock it connects and will charge when off, but only displays not charging when on. I thought it might be a bad usb connection internally so I resoldered their connections and am able to get it to connect and sync occasionally. Still haven't figured out exactly why it doesn't work every time but I'm thinking it may have something to do with the light pulling away from it's power. If that turns out to be the case I may have to disable it. I'll know more once I get the MHL adapter in and get that hooked up. I'd expect the HDMI over USB would still work since it is getting a connection, just not enough power to charge.

**edit**
I'm 95% positive that that is the issue. either that, or the board that came in this dock is bad (or i messed it up at some point). I bypassed the board that came in the dock by splicing the micro usb connector from the dock directly to a cut off end of a USB A cable. It works as expected when plugged in to my PC that way. Either way, I feel confident that the MHL will work fine.

**edit 2**
Tracking says my MHL adapter is going to be delivered today (1/17).


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

And it's (95%) complete!!!

I decided to permanently attach the power cord that came with the dock to the MHL adapter inside due to A.) I didn't have the right spare parts to make it external, B.) I really didn't want to have to solder a micro USB port, and C.) it can't be used for data when connected to the MHL adapter anyways. I suppose I could have incorporated a splitter for the USB coming from the phone to enable either HDMI or data, but that was beyond the scope of this project. HDMI over USB through the dock works perfectly and when the MHL is active ICS turns to the same side as it's docked so it looks normal. I was unable to make it turn so that the volume buttons would be on the top. It seems ICS expects it to be turned that way, regardless of what the phone's sensors are telling it. Which makes me think it will look awfully weird in the vertical HDMI dock...

Anyway, without further ado...
















Again, I apologize for the glare and the quality of the pictures. I had to use my old Droid to take them.

The only thing left to do is to cut out a hole in the original back plate for the HDMI port and the power cord and it will be done. I'll work on the write up throughout the week and into the weekend and let you all know once I have it up. I'll also indicate at which step in the walk through you can stop and use it as a data dock if you want. Adding the MHL internally is an extra few steps that is not necessary if you want to use it as both a data dock and an HDMI dock (not at the same time of course). You'd just plug the MHL Adapter into the back of the dock instead when you wanted to use the HDMI.

I'd like to amend my original parts list to include a hot glue gun (very helpful, I wish I could have found mine), some electrical tape (to prevent shorts on the bottom metal plate), some spare bread board pieces will make certain parts easier, and a good set of Xacto or other precision knives. A soldering gun and solder is also required if you will be adding in the MHL adapter (in addition to the adapter itself of course).

The dock should work with most (fairly) thin cases too (I have a no name soft plastic one that came with a miscellaneous accessory bundle i bought). I'll indicate at which part you should check to see if you'll need to make any minor adjustments to fit your particular case.

Oh, and one last thing before i forget. The USB wire colors in the official Nexus S Samsung-branded dock are non-standard. From left to right (from the back) starting with the highest one (all the others are on one row), the wires are Shield (No Color), +5V (Green), Data- (Orange), Data+ (Red), Ground (Black), and Purple (Identity). Thankfully the wires inside my MHL adapter were fairly standard (it had an additional wire for the shielding for a total of 7 connections). I purchased the ikross MHL adapter bundle on Amazon but I'm sure most of the adapters should be near identical inside, whether you purchased it from amazon, ebay, monoprice or wherever.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry about the delay. My PC's HDD crashed over the weekend, so now I have to get another one. I'll try to get the write up together between using my netbook and my phone/tablet. I apologize in advance for the (what will certainly be) crappy layout of it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome. I am so tempted to get the GSM dock and hack it up to fit the CDMA nexus, but it is just so expensive still. I really need the pogo pins as I'd be using it in my car and I don't have the room to slide the phone in to the micro USB adaptor.

Great hack though, I am sure a lot will find this very useful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Finally able to start working on the instructions. I'm about 2/5 - 1/2 done now. It should be ready by tomorrow morning. I've updated the original post with a link to the photo album if you want to take a look at the photos before hand. I won't be able to include all of them in the post (it'd be even more cluttered than it's already going to be) so some of them will be staying in that album only.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, it's done. The full guide can be found here. I do want to note though that the "Read More" link seems broken for me. I'm not sure if it's something I did or just the PC I'm using. If you're having trouble too, let me know.

Original post has been updated to include the link as well.


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

just wanted to say thanks for putting up a guide, i went through with the mod today but on a fascinate dock like another user had done and you can see what i've done here, was super easy to handle


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

No problem. I'm glad it was helpful. All in all, there's really not much to it and it tends to turn out well. I'll try and get some better pictures of the completed dock once I find my camera battery charger, or I may use my OG Droid to take the pictures, but they tend not to turn out so well. I used my dock the other day and it played video out to a 42" LCD with no problem. I watched about 15 minutes and saw no flicker or artifacts, etc. When I initially connected it there was only the usual momentary delay before the video out started.

Also, one thing I forgot to mention, If anyone wants to use an NFC sticker with the dock, there should be enough room on the back side of the front plastic to place your sticker inside, if you want, to launch specific apps or something when it's connected. Something like Start Bluetooth, Start Teamviewer/Splashtop/etc, could make for a nice remote desktop setup.


----------



## shaxs (Apr 18, 2012)

I read the guide and this thread.Does this mod allow you to output video signal and charge at the same time? I have a GSM Nexus and want to eventually use http://www.mp3car.co...-mirroring.html to mirror my display into my car display (if this company ever gets their stuff straightened out).

Or I could just wait for these to hit the market: http://www.engadget....nk-car-stereos/.But that does not sound as fun


----------

